# 3 Ghz  MacBook Pro



## waiting_for_OSX (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone have any idea about when a 3Ghz MBP might be available?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm guessing whenever Apple decides to release one. 

I'd assume that the current speeds are quite fast as they are.  Unless some new form of cooling comes out for portables, I don't see their CPUs going to 3 GHz or beyond.  It would just generate a LOT of heat.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 26, 2007)

Has Intel made any 3GHz chips yet? I haven't heard of anything that fast. (Two years after everyone cited IBM's failure to hit 3GHz as the reason for the Intel switch. ::ha:


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 26, 2007)

intel is currently supplying many 3ghz processors for the Mac Pro's, the Quad 3.0ghz being bespoke just for apple.

but not for portables.  as far as i know, you can't get a fast (you can possibly find a dogged old P4 3.2ghz knocking around) 3ghz cpu for a portable, the fastest is the 2.6ghz found in the highend MBP.

3,000,000,000 cycles of process per second generates a lot of heat.  it'll be a while before we break through that barrier.  most modern laptops are now called notebooks anyway, as they all run far too hot to be deemed comfortable enough to have on your lap...


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess you really would want a good warmer for winter.


----------

